# KIGALI | Projects & Construction



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

All Kigali Rwanda Projects here..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

the official kigali cbd masterplan developed by a Singaporean office


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unique mini shopping mall under development at arguably the busiest commercial areas in Kigali.*
UCHUMI REMERA* will be the first of its kind in the Giporoso area and the anchor tenant shall be regional giant - Uchumi Supermarket.
The complex will have upto 6,000sqm of retail space for rent at competitive rates.
UCHUMI REMERA is slated to begin in Q1 2014 and complete in Q1 2015.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyarugenge | Duterimbere Absi Towers | ??*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gasabo | Ferwafa's Hotel (Rwandan football federation) | to be completed in 2016*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gasabo | Gacaca Courts' Archive | ??*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gasabo | Right Complex | U/C*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gasabo | Umuyenzi Plaza | U/C*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gasabo | Office Building in Kacyiru | U/C*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyarugenge | Acacia Commercial Building | U/C*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyarugenge | Cogebanque & Cogear Headquarters | construction to start this year (2014*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Century Park development*

"Kigali’s landscape is set to change in the coming months following the commencement of a $200 million (about Rwf138 billion) park that will have villas, up-market apartments and hotels."


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyarugenge | Kigali City Hall | U/C*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyarugenge | Hill View Apartments | U/C*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gasabo | Batsinda | U/C*





































http://www.ultimate-developers.com/?q=node/13


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KBC is going to get refurbished.*
pics from Newtimes



*Old building*










*New building*




























^^ 

*Demolition of the old building.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kicukiro | Rwanda Technical Teacher Institute | U/C*




























http://www.wda.gov.rw/en/content/us5-million-tot-center-be-constructed-iprc-kigali


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice, keep posting


----------



## Awesome.e (Aug 16, 2009)

What is driving the economy of Kigali/Rwanda?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Awesome.e said:


> What is driving the economy of Kigali/Rwanda?


Mainly good banking loan policies...


----------

